# r.i.p. joe dirt



## threehalfgallons (Feb 23, 2010)

a dear friend to many including me, joe dirt died in PA. a real great person on the inside, he was always trying to make people smile. i found this for him on his myspace cause the memorial service already passed. r.i.p. bro. 


"RIDIN DIRTY"

Skate Board Contest & Punk Show

In Memory Of Chris "Joe Dirt" Shatrowsky

March 27th 2010

2p.m.



Underwood skatepark and other supportive sponsors are again doing their part for another fallen skater from our area of NEPA Chris Shatrowsky "JOE DIRT". He was well known and liked, he was a wildman, a great skater, he was a kid with a good heart, but like so many young men/women these days had fallen on hardtimes in life. He will be truly missed here at Underwood and that is why we want to show our respect and support to Joe by holding a WILD Skate Contest and Punk Show.


----------



## bote (Feb 24, 2010)

bummer. shred the celestial gnar rip


----------



## pillowtron (Feb 24, 2010)

oh my...i knew him, last time i saw him was at folk the park in lancaster...i had no idea...wow...

if you know anything about what happened please pm me, i'd really apperciate it.

Rip buddy


----------



## smellyskelly (Mar 10, 2010)

=/ damn, he was a nice guy


----------



## Revo (Aug 10, 2010)

i took him on his first train scranton pa to allentown pa i knew him since high school good kid


----------



## Shark (Aug 11, 2010)

Rest in paradise to a fellow NEPA'er. i'm sure you'll be greatly missed man.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Aug 25, 2010)

Familiar face. I know he made me smile.


----------



## scum (Sep 18, 2010)

my old spaneging buddy in the LES when i was "stuck" there a year ago...he shared his drugs with me and i shared mine with him...and even when i didnt really ask anybody and was just sitting there, he always gave me half of whatever we made...spanged the gay pride parade down near union square, that was really fun. i spent the 4th of july the year before last with him, starting in the bathrooms down by the east river. 
"hey, you kids need to get out of here, we closing up for the night." 
"okay, can i finsih my shot first?" 
he seemed happy and bitterly fucking sad at the same time. he made some comments offhandedly about wanting to blow his fucking brains out but....damn.....i never thought....i wish i could've been there more somehow, i wish that for all my dead friends, but what can be done now......i wear his purple rag around my neck still, i wont forget him...beautiful person....true friend


----------



## Murf (Oct 26, 2010)

R.I.P Close friend.

I met joe about a year ago through one of my shady dealer neighbors. Before ya knew it we were gettin trashed with him , eatin and talking for about 9 hours every night for a good two months . Great guy , he was supposed to move in my upstairs for a while , told me he was clean but i lost tabs on him.
He would come to me and my ex for advice at least twice a week....he was just in a bad spot , and couldnt get out of it. I guess now he really can finally say he IS on the planet of the four hurricanes bitch. 

"You good?"
"sober like a FOX!"

Rest In Gnar


----------



## Gypsymouse (Jan 4, 2011)

My cousin dated him a long time ago. I hadnt heard much from him. Then I got out of rehab and heard. Its an awful feeling to lose people you know :[


----------



## ihatethinkingofusernames (Apr 27, 2011)

didn't know joe all that well, only met him a handful of times. he was always cool those few times though.
my buddies/bandmates knew him well. we played the memorial show at UW.

anyways, thought i'd pay my respects.


----------

